# Hi all



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

Good evening,

I'm on the market for a Gaggia Classic currently after drinking from a drip through for years.

Whilst researching I have found lots of good information here so hope to contribute.

regards.


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

I am currently using an aeropress, v60 and drip through for my coffees.

I hope to soon attempt a cold brew and maybe further down the line learn to pull a nice espresso!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

SRcoffee said:


> after drinking from a drip through for years.


I initially read that as 'after drinking from a drip tray for years' and wondered why anybody would do such a thing.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

yardbent said:


> ********WELCOME*******
> 
> from SW Scotland
> 
> where you located..?


Thanks, I'm based close to Winchester!


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

risky said:


> I initially read that as 'after drinking from a drip tray for years' and wondered why anybody would do such a thing.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Yeah I thought I would progress to a coffee machine, the aeropress alone was a nice step up from the drip tray!


----------

